# Most Economical Van (or Motorhome) ?



## Addie

The price of fuel as it is, this is becoming more of a consideration.

Van MPG's are almost always given unladen (my van is quoted as 34mpg) and a motor home is essentially a fully laiden van plus in a much less aerodynamic body than the standard panel van!

I know what the answer is going to be - a Romahome R10 on the 1.4HDI Nemo - good for 88MPG. But what if you arn't going on your own that's not much good!

Be nice to get a achievable 40MPG on a conversion - but even the extra urban figure on some of the most recent VW Vans is only mid 30's  

All this emissions is working against MPG with these particulate filters etc - I used to get 30mpg out of an old works sprinter!


----------



## rowley

Addie, I am not sure where you got those figures for the Romahome on the Nemo? I have the Fiat version of the Nemo, it is a car with the 1.3 mj and the best that I have attained is 60mpg on a motorway run. Looking at the Fiat Forum most people can't get near those figures, so I don't think the Nemo with a motorhome body will do over 40mpg.
My Citroen Relay is averaging 37.5mpg with about 4000miles on the clock.


----------



## Addie

The Fiat Nemo is available with the 1.4 HDI engine as an option, rather than the 1.3mji petrol unit you have quoted.

I had this engine in my girlfriends Citroen C2, the car on which the Nemo van is based, which regularly returned between 68 and 72 MPG on an 04 plate.

http://www.easier.com/13720-citroen-nemo-wins-best-new-van-award.html

Granted this is for the standard panel van - but still possible (although I never managed above 75mpg in the C2).

You're doing exceptionally well to that 37MPG out of the relay!


----------

